# Operation Trojan Horse



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Operation Trojan Horse commences at 1400 hour!:biggrin:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Be sure to send some ribbed for her pleasure. :lol:


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Wowzers!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Lock and load.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Good lord. Looks like Chubs is going for BOTW!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Is it me or the fact that he used "Trojan" seem like a pun
Chub you doing some Fortune telling


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

9 bullets. Stand by


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Are you shoving all those into one big box?? 

Nice aresenal


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

He's at it again, guys...
I'm going to go hide now.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

I Love this SH&T.

Keem em Bombing!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Dude you need to stop.
You are out of control.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm just glad we have more moderators to work on the awards! Sheesh! You guys!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy crap - there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow you scare me, I didn't expect this after your first wave of bombs.. You're a crazy mofo!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you plan to put little people in those boxes and have them attack the recipient in the middle of the night? Haha nice shootin!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Here we go again! RUN FOR COVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

The greeks would be proud.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*INCOMING----------THIS IS ONE GEEK OF A GEEK--I Tell You What! Get Er Dun.....*


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Damn! Someone is gonna be hurtin after riding those horses!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

The boy is just plain crazy! A good kind of crazy but still, crazy!
Will the hits ever stop?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Can't We All Just Get ALONG????


----------

